# Dwarf Ornate Cichla



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

_C. kelberi "Sao Francisco"_

11" male










Pair, female in front


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You know, I've never been a _Cichla_ fan ... until I saw your kelberi *Scat*. :thumb:


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there... Never saw these before.. Beautiful fish and beautiful pics :drooling: :drooling: 
Congrats... Sue


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

So uhhh...how big do they get?


----------



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

straitjacketstar said:


> So uhhh...how big do they get?


This is a dwarf species of Cichla with specimens in the wild maxing out at 10" or so. In captivity they do grow a bit larger, 13"-14".


----------

